# 3D animation for my orchestral piece



## Piers Hudson (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi everyone, I've just recently uploaded a 3D music animation of my piece 'Waterloo Sunrise' on YouTube; I used this cool software called MIDITrail to create the visuals.

I'd like to make more music visuals for future composition uploads, so please subscribe to my channel if you're interested in keeping up with my activities!


----------

